# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  Communication

## LambdaFF

Update 35 is out ! The title is "Deliver dates" ! Wow, at last !

You'd think it would contain an actual delivery date ?


No. 

I wish a lot of good luck to their -to be recruited- customer relationship employee. He'll definitely need it.

----------


## LambdaFF

The deliveries are over a year delayed but they were finally announced in october 2015. Then in November 2015. Now the pre-orders are announced on their website for Winter 2016 and no official KS news.

Bunch of scared students completely over their heads. 

STAY AWAY.

----------

